# Improvements Still Ahead For Bob Warn Field & How The Rex Is Doing



## bluepower

Here's an article which goes in-depth about how The Rex has done for the first two seasons...seating and scoreboard improvements still to come...downplaying the rivalry between The Rex and ISU Baseball...and more:

http://www.americanchronicle.com/articles/yb/162077033


----------



## 4Q_iu

bluepower said:


> Here's an article which goes in-depth about how The Rex has done for the first two seasons...seating and scoreboard improvements still to come...downplaying *the rivalry *between The Rex and ISU Baseball...and more:
> 
> http://www.americanchronicle.com/articles/yb/162077033



Rivalry??  Seriously?!?!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

4Q_iu said:


> Rivalry??  Seriously?!?!



And some people still think the folks at ISU don't read Sycamore Pride... :bigsmile:


----------



## TJames

*There are soooo many things that I could say......*

But I won't. :  >  )


----------



## 4Q_iu

IndyTreeFan said:


> And some people still think the folks at ISU don't read Sycamore Pride... :bigsmile:



I was being serious.

I'm sorry but it is simply ridiculous for ANY HINT of a 'rivalry' to exist between the Rex and ISU.

The ownership/management/administrative lines are so  blurry/fuzzy INTENTIONALLY (IMO) that it is simply ridiculous.

Were the Rex a Midwest League - Class A (lower) franchise, OWNED by a gloomington, west laffy, isu-muncee or an alumnus of some OTHER Indiana college, than I would agree.

But the ISU Foundation owns the franchise; the Foundations' sole purpose is the betterment of ISU.  There are, what?, 3-4 ISU players on the Rex roster this season?

ISU -Rex rivalry = RIDICULOUS, THIN-SKINNED PERSPECTIVE on BOTH / ALL Parties!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

4Q_iu said:


> I was being serious.
> 
> I'm sorry but it is simply ridiculous for ANY HINT of a 'rivalry' to exist between the Rex and ISU.
> 
> The ownership/management/administrative lines are so  blurry/fuzzy INTENTIONALLY (IMO) that it is simply ridiculous.
> 
> Were the Rex a Midwest League - Class A (lower) franchise, OWNED by a gloomington, west laffy, isu-muncee or an alumnus of some OTHER Indiana college, than I would agree.
> 
> But the ISU Foundation owns the franchise; the Foundations' sole purpose is the betterment of ISU.  There are, what?, 3-4 ISU players on the Rex roster this season?
> 
> ISU -Rex rivalry = RIDICULOUS, THIN-SKINNED PERSPECTIVE on BOTH / ALL Parties!



I was just sayin' that the whole "rivalry" thing was on here for quite a while this spring...


----------



## 4Q_iu

IndyTreeFan said:


> I was just sayin' that the whole "rivalry" thing was on here for quite a while this spring...



I know it was...  And I thought it was just as ridiculous then


----------



## TJames

*As far as I know, there is no "rivalry" per se.....*

just some former ISU players wanted people to know that there was baseball in Terre Haute before the Rex. That's all. If that's being smallminded or whatever, then so be it. These guys played, toiled for Indiana State baseball, won MVC titles, went to NCAA tournaments, went to the College World Series (which was nationally televised on ESPN) and represented their school very well. They have pride too. There's plenty of room for both the Rex and ISU baseball. Be happy for the success of the Rex. But all they are asking is just dont forget the guys who got the baseball program at ISU rolling.


----------



## BlueBleeder

If they just added the word "SUMMER" in that slogan then all would be happy.  I personally don't think its necessary and respect those who have played for ISU in the past, with the sign saying "baseball's back in town".  I think people are easily offended anymore and always take things as a slight against them, no matter what the intentions.  However, it is a free country and we all have the right to speak our minds.  I say GO SYCAMORES and GO REX!


----------



## TJames

*I agree.....*

Go Sycamores. Go Rex. Respect the Blue.


----------



## landrus13

In the article it talks about a new scoreboard in left field that is a replica of a bat. Has anyone seen anything like that, or know what it is like?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

jlandrus23 said:


> In the article it talks about a new scoreboard in left field that is a replica of a bat. Has anyone seen anything like that, or know what it is like?



Here you go, it took about fifteen seconds to google.

http://www.sportablescoreboards.com/legacy-series/bat.html


----------



## treeman

will the scoreboard be built into the wall? or a standard scoreboard above the fence?


----------



## Bally #50

Anyone else think it is the "batboard" is kind of cheesy?


----------



## TreeTop

Bally #44 said:


> Anyone else think it is the "batboard" is kind of cheesy?



Yes.  I don't like it, and I feel like if we're gonna get a new scoreboard, it should be more high-tech than just displaying innings, outs, balls, strikes, score, etc.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Quabachi said:


> Yes.  I don't like it, and I feel like if we're gonna get a new scoreboard, it should be more high-tech than just displaying innings, outs, balls, strikes, score, etc.



Umm, did anyone notice the price?  The bat scoreboard is cheap.  That's why we're going that route.  I guess I don't really have a problem with it if they can really personalize it with Sycamores/Rex stuff.  If we're going to spend mega-dollars on scoreboards, I'd rather see 'em spend that $$$ in Hulman Center or out at Memorial Stadium.

And who knows, if the Rex keep growing their attendance, maybe a more "techno" scoreboard will be a few seasons off.  Gosh, if we have greater attendance, which = more money, we won't have to wait 30 or 40 years to do renovations.  Wow, there's a concept...


----------



## landrus13

treeman said:


> will the scoreboard be built into the wall? or a standard scoreboard above the fence?



Will the outfield wall that is currently at Bob Warn Field, I don't think they can have a scoreboard built into the wall.


----------



## BankShot

I always thought they should take down the OF wall and have an ol' Yankee Stadium-like replica of CF utilizing the various gravestones...perhaps giving out a free hot dog to fans for shots rebounding off of the more infamous TH burial sites...


----------



## landrus13

I've also heard about them adding more seats out there, but I don't see where they can put them. They already have bleachers down the first base line, the only place left is the third base line and the ISU bullpen is there. If they were to add seats there, they will have to replace the bullpen and place it elsewhere.


----------



## bluepower

Perhaps the chair back seats would replace some of the bench seats.


----------



## Eleven

bluepower said:


> Perhaps the chair back seats would replace some of the bench seats.




I'm sure that's what they mean.
I've heard of plans to add a deck in right field with patio seats/umbrellas for "specialty seating".  We'll see..


Sent from my BlackBerry 9630 using Tapatalk


----------



## landrus13

Anybody heard anything else?

I drove by the field last weekend, and the new scoreboard still isn't out there and no new seats. I don't know what they are waiting on.


----------

